# My day at Rolex 24



## eRoD

This was my first time going to a race of this type. Upon arriving I saw tons of people with cameras, I seriously have never seen so many long lenses. I mostly did motion panning shots that day because what better way to show the excitement then with a picture showing the speed. Without media access or a enormous lens I was restricted to certain spots. Hopefully by next year I'll have media passes or a longer lens. 

I'm in process of editing the majority of my pictures but I couldn't wait to post at least one shot. All the pictures were taken with my 7D, 70-200 2.8L(non IS) and no tripod or monopod.

1.



Rolex 24 - Daytona #55 by eRoDStudios, on Flickr

120mm
ISO 800
f/2.8
1/100sec


----------



## ronlane

eRoD said:


> I'm in process of editing the majority of my pictures but I couldn't wait to post at least one shot.




Oh good, I was worried for a minute that you were there all day and got just one photo. This is a technique that I don't know much about but I like the shot. Nicely done.


----------



## eRoD

LoL. I got plenty of more. I've just been busy and haven't the time to edit more. I'll try to have a few more late tonight. 

And thank you very much it means a lot to me when another photographer can appreciate my work.


----------



## lambertpix

Great job - keep 'em coming!


----------



## KmH

I love shots that show red hot brake discs.

Looks like that race car has a lot of front brake bias set since the rear brake disc isn't also red hot.


----------



## midgeman

Clean pan and that car is gorgeous. I can't wait to watch them race at Petit this fall (fingers crossed for media). 



eRoD said:


> ...Upon arriving I saw tons of people with cameras, I seriously have never seen so many long lenses...



I felt the same way at my first F1 race. I couldn't believe how many fans came with monster lenses on monopods. It was like standing room only in sections and you had to fight your way for a good spot. I was worried I would pan into someone's head.


----------



## eRoD

Hello again everyone!

I got around to editing some more pictures. Enjoy.


2.



IMG_0914 by eRoDStudios, on Flickr

3. right before the big crash 



IMG_0897 by eRoDStudios, on Flickr

4. waiting for clean up



IMG_0957 by eRoDStudios, on Flickr

5.



IMG_1003 by eRoDStudios, on Flickr

200mm
ISO 400
f/5
1/50sec

6.



IMG_1392 by eRoDStudios, on Flickr

150mm
ISO 1000
f/2.8
1/160sec

7.



IMG_2063 by eRoDStudios, on Flickr

85mm
ISO 800
f/2.8
1/80sec

8.



IMG_1365 by eRoDStudios, on Flickr

70mm
ISO 1000
f/2.8
1/160sec


----------



## eRoD

9. 



IMG_1769 by eRoDStudios, on Flickr

108mm
ISO 800
f/2.8
1/100sec


----------



## Braineack

Ended up with some awesome shots.


----------



## lambertpix

Fantastic set!  There are four or five absolute killer shots in there.


----------



## Stevepwns

Yeah these are great, I had plans to go to this but they got canceled a week before....  Im not missing next year though.   Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## eRoD

Some more 

10.



IMG_1547 by eRoDStudios, on Flickr

200mm
ISO 1250
f/2.8
1/80sec

11. 



IMG_1607 by eRoDStudios, on Flickr

120mm
ISO 800
f/2.8
1/100sec

12.



IMG_2069 by eRoDStudios, on Flickr

85mm
ISO 800
f/2.8
1/80sec

13.



IMG_2034 by eRoDStudios, on Flickr

85mm
ISO 800
f/2.8
1/80sec

14.



IMG_1386 by eRoDStudios, on Flickr

150mm
ISO 1000
f/2.8
1/160sec


----------



## lambertpix

Noice!  I'm loving the brake glow + backfire shots, and the headlight cast in front of the Viper is great, too.  Awesome to see an Audi Lizard this year, too.


----------



## Nibbio

Wohoo, very nice shots!


----------



## Braineack

What were you camera settings for these night shots? and how much light was actually on the cars?  I'm going to be down at VIR for a 24hr and would love to try some panning shots like these at night.


----------



## eRoD

thanks again everyone!



Braineack said:


> What were you camera settings for these night shots? and how much light was actually on the cars? I'm going to be down at VIR for a 24hr and would love to try some panning shots like these at night.



I went ahead and edited all of my posts to show the camera settings, other then that I had the camera on AI Servo.

The lighting is hard to explain. To me it felt dark, more like picture #14 "Flying Lizard Audi R8". I unknowingly started to time the shots when the cars came into the light. If you catch them in between 2 lights it looks darker. Again hard to explain. 

At first I refused to go above ISO 400 max I didn't want a grainy picture.. but I wasn't liking the results, too dark. I chatted up with a few random photographers and they all told me to bump it up to ISO 1000, so I did. Being this was my first event of this type I didn't know what the hell to do with the lighting. I will say this, I feel way more comfortable shooting at ISO 1000 after this event and just fixing some of the grain in post.


----------



## Braineack

appreciate it.


----------



## lambertpix

FWIW, I think Daytona is considered one of the better-lit tracks for a 24hr race.  I wouldn't be surprised if VIR was a lot more variable (well-lit around the pits; less so away).


----------



## Braineack

lambertpix said:


> FWIW, I think Daytona is considered one of the better-lit tracks for a 24hr race.  I wouldn't be surprised if VIR was a lot more variable (well-lit around the pits; less so away).



Yeah, it has its spots:




VIR at Night by The Braineack, on Flickr

I requested media passes to try to get into better spots at night...haven't heard back I need to inquire again.


----------



## eRoD

I edited a few more. I'm not going to post all the pictures but when I come across a few good ones i'll post them up. Is that ok? Not familiar with forum rules.

This one was tricky to edit. I was experimenting with flash, I have mixed feelings. What do you think? please let me know if any editing corrections should be made. This flash threw me off, or maybe I'm just edited out... everything is starting to look the same now, lol.


15. 



Rolex 24 Daytona 2014 #97 by eRoDStudios, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Frames 5 and 6 and 10 really capture *the feel* of racing for me. Some nice stuff.


----------



## Rags

Nice series...

Your flash shot turned out well... you were far enough away to reduce spot light effect

Never shot cars there (just bikes).. but it is, as mentioned one of the better lit venues for a road track (ovals are easier to light).

I'm scheduled to be there for the Honda Supercross, maybe I'll see you there

BTW good work... :thumbup:

Rags


----------



## leeroix

I know the driver that was in that crash  got pretty messed up.


----------



## eRoD

Thanks!

I just got word today that I will be working the Daytona 500 this Sunday. Super excited! I will be shooting for the #26 and #30 teams.



leeroix said:


> I know the driver that was in that crash  got pretty messed up.



It freaked me out. I had the chills. Is he doing better?


----------



## leeroix

Yeah. Hes gonna make it. Broke a lot of bones and severe lacerations. Very lucky to be alive. Hitting an almost parked car at 114mph is never a good thing.


----------



## lambertpix

eRoD said:


> I edited a few more. I'm not going to post all the pictures but when I come across a few good ones i'll post them up. Is that ok? Not familiar with forum rules.
> 
> This one was tricky to edit. I was experimenting with flash, I have mixed feelings. What do you think? please let me know if any editing corrections should be made. This flash threw me off, or maybe I'm just edited out... everything is starting to look the same now, lol.



If I ever have a chance, I'd like to ask a driver if flash at night bothers them at all.  My hunch is that they probably never even notice it, but I'd certainly not want to pi$$ anyone off, either.


----------



## brian_f2.8

It is highly recommended that you dont use flash. You wont have your credential yanked but one thing you will do is "bother" the drivers and other photographers will get upset because you will be adding light in which they did not expose for. This year Daytona was well lit. Obviously dont shoot where its dark if you are going to a stopped shot. Use the light to your advantage. If you do use flash make sure the car is going past you, so you get a perpendicular pan or a rear 3/4 shot or even just a rear shot. 

Very nice set to the OP.


----------



## TheNevadanStig

Now this is my type of thread! Great shots!


----------



## CaboWabo

I see your shooting at 2.8 , my lens only goes down to f4 so in shot #7 and the settings you used ( 85mm ISO 800f/2.8 1/80sec) can you tell me how I would adjust if you could only go down to f4 , thanks for any help I still learning . Great shots as well I was there for the roar before the 24 great day


----------



## brian_f2.8

Either increase your ISO or slow down the shutter to let in more light.


----------



## CaboWabo

Thank you Brain f2.8


----------



## brian_f2.8

Well to be honest, buy a 2.8 lens, better glass and lets in a lot more light. Can't go wrong over time. Sure it cost money but what doesnt in the world of photography.


----------



## CaboWabo

Thank yes I understand I can get a new or used 2.8 lens but two kids in out of state college, I am just lucky to have a camera lol I will keep saving the pennies and watch for better glass


----------



## brian_f2.8

Damn double college, I'll stop complaining about double daycare. I buy a used D3s every month.


----------



## imagemaker46

I think you did an outstanding job on all these images. Being your first time shooting this type of event, you produced some professional quality, pans are all right on, backgrounds are straight and the racing action has all the content you need to bring the event alive. Great shoot.


----------



## eRoD

Thank you! It's only going to better and more consistent with practice.

I did order the 5D3 with the 24-105 4L... No more hurrying to switch lenses.


----------



## eRoD

Daytona was a disappointment   we got there late because of someone in our party so solo shots of the car were out of the question, way too crowded.

I did manage to meet 50 Cent, his headphones company, SMS, is a sponser for the 2014 and 2015 seasons.

Then the rain delay... Myself and another person waited until they told us is was a no go for that day. And of course as soon as we make it home (1hr away) it was back on. I was livid! I only managed a few panning shots, wide angle shots, pit shots, and a few with 50 around the car.

If we would've got there early, I could have worked 50, one on one. I was asursed I would the opportunity again. So we'll see. 

I'm early or on time... And this one time I was forced rely on someone else.


----------



## imagemaker46

Waiting on other people is a killer. I made it a point a very long time ago to make my own travel plans or travel with someone that has as much at stake as I do, another photographer. I travel to airports before anyone else as well.  As it goes, "first to arrive, last to leave"  I watched the race and was surprised that they came back after a 6 hour delay to race.


----------



## brian_f2.8

eRoD said:


> Daytona was a disappointment   we got there late because of someone in our party so solo shots of the car were out of the question, way too crowded.
> 
> I did manage to meet 50 Cent, his headphones company, SMS, is a sponser for the 2014 and 2015 seasons.
> 
> Then the rain delay... Myself and another person waited until they told us is was a no go for that day. And of course as soon as we make it home (1hr away) it was back on. I was livid! I only managed a few panning shots, wide angle shots, pit shots, and a few with 50 around the car.
> 
> If we would've got there early, I could have worked 50, one on one. I was asursed I would the opportunity again. So we'll see.
> 
> I'm early or on time... And this one time I was forced rely on someone else.



There is a lot to shooting Nascar for private teams and sponsors. I know because this is what I do when Im not teaching. Nascar is going to get very strict on their credential process. They are considering hard cards only except for local media. Independent agencies will have to be on assignment only. Teams will no longer be able to provide credentials. Racing is very open, At the 24, I saw plenty of fans just behind the fence with a camera and a 200-400 or event a 500. You will never see a fan in the stands at a NFL game with a 500mm. While racing is open to all its also the most saturated market. There are some great photographers out there who should be credentialed and vice versa.


----------



## eRoD

brian_f2.8 said:


> There is a lot to shooting Nascar for private teams and sponsors. I know because this is what I do when Im not teaching. Nascar is going to get very strict on their credential process. They are considering hard cards only except for local media. Independent agencies will have to be on assignment only. Teams will no longer be able to provide credentials. Racing is very open, At the 24, I saw plenty of fans just behind the fence with a camera and a 200-400 or event a 500. You will never see a fan in the stands at a NFL game with a 500mm. While racing is open to all its also the most saturated market. There are some great photographers out there who should be credentialed and vice versa.



You seem a little spiteful that a newbie like myself can work inside the NASCAR hard card areas. 

Who knows... it may just be overthinking your response.


----------



## brian_f2.8

No not spiteful at all and you can't tell someone's tone on the internet. All Im saying is that for road racing there are plenty of great shooters behind the fence. 

If you think you are going to walk up to Swan Racing and be their team photographer, it wont happen just like that. Could you produce some nice images - absolutely. Nascar is a lot different than road racing. Even still road racing is getting harder and harder for a credential.

I lost a client(road racing) this year because they did not have a full sponsorship for the year. Last year I had a ALMS hard card which allowed me to show up to any event and get credentials. Much harder this year. Now with them being race by race, I couldnt provide the work to a magazine/website for each race because I couldnt guarantee that I would be at each race so I passed.


----------



## eRoD

I kind of figured I was over thinking. I appreciate your feedback. 

Can I call myself Swan's photographer? No. But do I have a great relationship with them? Yes I do. My first experience at a NASCAR race was at Homestead last year and my second this year at Daytona, I am very grateful that I was able to get Hot passes for both events from them. I should be at Bristol and/or Charlotte later this year.


----------



## brian_f2.8

Again not being rude, hard to tell context online. There should be a font that represents various tones. Good to have a relationship with them, however Nascar is a full time job if you are doing it your self. During the summer, Im at the track Thurs - Sun. Nascar is changing their rules for their credential requirements. They want people on assignment only. Nascar does not make any money if Joe Smoe is shooting for a team exclusively. They want their cut, their series their rules. There is so much action off the track as well as on track. We cover about every aspect for our clients. 

Ill be at Bristol and Im tentative to go to the Indy 500 for Memorial Day weekend. At the very least Lime Rock. We will have to meet up.


----------



## eRoD

I want to do this full time. Just don't know where to start. Hence why I'm doing different events.

Good news is I just ordered the 5D3.. so now I'll have a 7D and the 5D3 for events.


----------



## DougGrigg

some beautiful imagery!


----------



## brian_f2.8

pm me, I dont want to highjack your thread


----------



## BoSnapsPhotography

I love #4, it just speaks to me. Nice pics.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## Braineack

oh! what does it say?  sweet little nothings?!


----------



## VABuckeye

I love #6.  Then again, I'm a Porsche driver so...


----------



## g4ptek

great shoot, best panning photos


----------



## wtlwdwgn

I wouldn't worry too much about a longer lens. You did great with what you had on these shots. Maybe you can get a pit pass next time for some more access.


----------



## Joefbs

My cousin drove the 31 Wheelin prototype car. wish i could have gone.


----------



## brian_f2.8

Joefbs said:


> My cousin drove the 31 Wheelin prototype car. wish i could have gone.



Which driver? Guy Cosmo?


----------



## Joefbs

brian_f2.8 said:


> Joefbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin drove the 31 Wheelin prototype car. wish i could have gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which driver? Guy Cosmo?
Click to expand...


Yeah, he's the one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

